# New Youtube: BondingBunniesAllThingsRabbit



## Griffin Elfant (Jun 3, 2019)

I've recently created a youtube channel dedicated to showing viewers raw footage of the bonding process! Daisy my 2 year old dutch rabbit (spayed) is in search for a lovely mate for life (who is neutered). She just did her first speed dating session at our local rabbit animal shelter! This is a vlog that documents our entire experience! I hope you enjoy! Like, comment, subscribe


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 3, 2019)

It was a nice video to show how a bonding can _possibly go_. I would hesitate to show this to someone who is wondering what bunny bonding _is_ like because bondings can be oh-so different. If someone is unfamiliar with bonding and watches this video, they would easily conclude that bonding rabbits is an absolute piece of cake! Even the "2nd try" rabbit wasn't anything alarming. This bonding could not have gone any more easily. Yay for these 2 rabbits!

It is great that these 2 rabbits got along so quickly and with such ease. I've had a couple bondings like that. But I've also had the not-so-easy and the no-way-is-this-happening type experiences. Those are no fun at all!

If I were new to bonding, I personally would prefer to know the possible worst case scenario, and everything in between. I would be quite disappointed if I only saw a video like this and ended up experiencing one of the more difficult bonding situations. 

All that to say, nice video, but I'd put a disclaimer stating that this was a *super easy *bond and this isn't the most common way bonds go.


----------



## Griffin Elfant (Jun 4, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> It was a nice video to show how a bonding can _possibly go_. I would hesitate to show this to someone who is wondering what bunny bonding _is_ like because bondings can be oh-so different. If someone is unfamiliar with bonding and watches this video, they would easily conclude that bonding rabbits is an absolute piece of cake! Even the "2nd try" rabbit wasn't anything alarming. This bonding could not have gone any more easily. Yay for these 2 rabbits!
> 
> It is great that these 2 rabbits got along so quickly and with such ease. I've had a couple bondings like that. But I've also had the not-so-easy and the no-way-is-this-happening type experiences. Those are no fun at all!
> 
> ...



I honestly hadn't even thought about that! I was honestly thinking that the main audience would be people whom are already understanding of the bonding process, though you are completely correct that part of it is to show people the bonding process beginning to end, therefore more information is needed. In the next video, I'll be SURE to include an intro discussing how I'm going through the bonding process, why, and that luckily these went fairly well compared to how it CAN go. In the video the women did say "we like to see it start off on a good note, but every bunny is different and I've seen some bad first meeting" or something along those lines. Thanks for the tip! Its definitely an important one! I'm excited to see which bun Daisy ends up choosing! Hope you stay tuned for more videos (more improved as well)


----------

